# Garmin Edge 500 - Upload issue since update



## IanT (1 Jun 2012)

Is anyone having problems uploading training files from their Garmin Edge 500, since updating to software version 3.00?

I applied the update on Wednesday and, last night, was getting all sorts of problems getting my ride data to upload (in the end, managed to do it manually - but the auto updater definitely seems kaput).

Looking at the Garmin forum, I beleive a few others are having the same issue, however, the Garmin forum itself simply won't let me post a question (despite the fact that I am logged in - it keeps retunring me to the Log In page and then tells me I'm using the wrong password!!!).

Just thought I'd ask if anyone on this forum has experienced issues and knows a fix.

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## BSRU (1 Jun 2012)

I upgraded this morning and I have just successfully uploaded my lunchtime ride.


----------



## User269 (1 Jun 2012)

IanT said:


> Is anyone having problems uploading training files from their Garmin Edge 500, since updating to software version 3.00?
> Looking at the Garmin forum, I beleive a few others are having the same issue, however, the Garmin forum itself simply won't let me post a question (despite the fact that I am logged in - it keeps retunring me to the Log In page and then tells me I'm using the wrong password!!!).
> 
> Ian.


 I'm starting to think that Garmin have been hacked as there are so many bizarre errors on their forum, 'my garmin' and update pages. Either that or they're just completely incompetent, but that can't possibly be the case can it, for a company who specialise in computer hardware and software?
You could try to hard reset your device, or roll back to the previous software version.


----------



## Nebulous (1 Jun 2012)

I love my Garmin 500 - but the issue with following courses leaves my faith in their ability to manage software sorely lacking. I understand that despite saying the update fixes issues with courses they still don't work.

Getting back to the original question though, I've had no problems uploading since the update. I did see a post somewhere saying that there was an issue in uploading rides that had been done before the upgrade. I uploaded all mine and deleted them, leaving the Garmin empty before updating.


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Jun 2012)

I have a 705 and I have been through 4 USB cables. Each time the same thing it will not upload, also if I have a memory card plugged it wont see the 705.

you think you have it bad, since the 800 they have cut the 705 loose cannot see them ever updating that. Strava is all over Garmin connect like a rash and is heading in the right direction. In 18 months not seen one valuable update to Garmin Connect.

Recent they got rid of Total time and moving time without notice, then an uproar ensued and they put it back.


----------



## gaz (1 Jun 2012)

One thing to check is that they remove your history from your garmin (take a copy from your garmin device, copy it to your computer as a back up and then delete from the garmin)

Everytime you upload to garmin connect it goes through every single ride history on the garmin, the more you have the longer it takes and the more chance of it erroring out.


----------



## IanT (2 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

I did a reset on the device (Hold the Power, Stop / Start and Enter keys until the screen goes blank). Seems to have fixed it. Now working nicely again - and just as well, to - given that I managed to record one of my personal fastest top speeds on the MTB last night (42.6 mph).


----------

